# Almond-ish scented fragrance?



## moonrevel (Apr 7, 2006)

Since developing a LUSH obsession, I am super obsessed with the smell of Smitten hand cream and Snowcake soap, and I think I want a perfume that has that sweet almond-ish scent.  I know I could sell myself for some Snowcake perfume in the LUSH world, but I don't think I want the perfume to smell exactly like that.  So...

Does anyone know of a perfume that has that sort of sweet almondish smell in it?  I know Demeter made an Almond spray, but I'm not crazy about their stuff.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't help you out, but I love almond scented stuff too so I'm going to watch this thread and hope somebody else knows of something.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 8, 2006)

Kenzo Flower le parfum has a lot of almond in it - no, not the EDP, we're talking the red bottle with the parfum oil, oh it's blissful! You can get it in satin spray, in a 'drop' bottle (it dispenses a drop of the glorious oil) and I forget the other.

I have the satin spray and it sprayes this superfine silk-like spray on your skin...and the scent lingers for a very long time!

Do sample if you get the chance.


----------



## churruca4 (Apr 29, 2006)

Try Castelbajac.  It's primary based on Almond


----------



## karen (May 2, 2006)

This place has tons of almond(including a version of lush's snowcake available in almost all of their products) scents:

http://www.bathedandinfused.com/home.php


----------



## martygreene (May 2, 2006)

Black Pheonix Alchemy Lab's scent Dana O'Shee is remarkably similar to Smitten and Snowcake.


----------



## aurelhard (May 3, 2006)

Candy-sweet almond ~ Keiko Mecheri's _Loukoum_: almond and powdery icing sugar in a scent made for Turkish Delight lovers and sweet-shop fans

Sophisticated floral almond ~ Serge Lutens' _Datura Noir_: datura flower and buttery tuberose (among others) drying down to bitter almond warmed with vanilla'd coconut

Beautifully crafted almond ~ Serge Lutens' _Douce Amère_: as befits its name, bittersweet absinthe and citrus peel brighten a deliciously warm base of creamy almond and vanilla... an irresistible skin scent


----------

